# The most beautiful horse in the world ....



## Kendra (Sep 9, 2007)

Yesterday we took Robin and Lucky to Spruce Meadows to sit in our club's Equi-Fair booth. Today she was still relatively clean, so we took some pictures! People kept asking if she was part arabian!!

















We absolutely love her, and all her foals, particularly this years!! Here's Lucky 13 at 3 months old, she's already set for winter weather! She's no dummy, we've had frost the last two nights.











Thanks for looking!


----------



## Brandi* (Sep 9, 2007)

Her head is amazing



:

And her mane is just lovely!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 9, 2007)

she is definitely beautiful



:


----------



## Miniequine (Sep 9, 2007)

Simply Gorgeous! And the BABY...mmmmmmmmmm WOW

Beautiful little head and the tiniest ears! Just Lovely



))

~Sandy


----------



## PaintNminis (Sep 9, 2007)

One Word "Gorgeous!!!"



:

Lucky You


----------



## dali1111 (Sep 10, 2007)

They are both so gorgeous Kendra. Her head is absolutely beautiful and Luky's trot is amazing.


----------



## Becky (Sep 10, 2007)

OMG!!! They are gorgeous!



: You can send both of them here!!!!



:



:



:


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Sep 10, 2007)

WOW WOW WOW


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Sep 11, 2007)

VERY nice!!! And I love the way the baby carries herself!


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2007)

Bee-u-tee-ful!!!!

I think that the filly knows she's got a gorgeous momma and that the apple does not fall far from the tree



:


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Sep 12, 2007)

She is lovely!!

Robin


----------



## REO (Sep 12, 2007)

She's beautiful Kendra! And her baby knows she's got "the stuff"!! :aktion033:


----------



## Kendra (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!

I am SO excited to clip Lucky in the springtime!!


----------



## nootka (Sep 12, 2007)

No, you're not (only) biased. She's beautiful and her foal shows it.

Congratulations, I would be very proud to have her.

Liz M.


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow!!! :new_shocked: I am in LOVE!!



: You can box em up & send em my way



: :bgrin I LOVE Luky's little ears, adorable face & stunning trot



: His dam is GORGEOUS!!! :new_shocked:



: 100% Perfect JMO



:



:


----------



## Marty (Sep 12, 2007)

She is amazingly beautifulllllllllll


----------



## horsehug (Sep 15, 2007)

Kendra,

She is truly beautiful! And I LOVE her baby ))

Susan O.


----------



## Relic (Sep 15, 2007)

Robin is an outstanding mare Kendra...l take it Arlie and Teela will meet you and Lucky 13 in the ring next year in the yearling class. :bgrin


----------



## Kendra (Sep 15, 2007)

You betcha!! Only, what, 7 months to go before I can clip her!!


----------



## MBhorses (Sep 15, 2007)

: very pretty minis.


----------

